# pas d'icone airplay sur Ipad2



## labasritas (28 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
j'ai un appel TV et un ipad2 
j'essaye de connecter ipad sur Appel TV et d'apres la fiche sur le site appel il est dit :

"Connectez votre appareil et votre Apple TV au même réseau Wi-Fi, et licône AirPlay apparaît automatiquement."
les deux sont sur le même réseau wifi et je n'ai pas d'icone airplay sur ipad.

pouvez vous m'aider

meci

---------- Post added at 20h09 ---------- Previous post was at 19h50 ----------

resolu. erreur de ma part


----------



## Modogameur (28 Décembre 2011)

A tu activer le airplay sur ta apple Tv ?


----------

